
clib – C Package Manager-ish - nikolay
https://github.com/clibs/clib
======
cellularmitosis
I recently threw together a hello-world clib package and a project which
depends on it in order to familiarize myself with how to use it:

[https://github.com/pepaslabs/hello.c](https://github.com/pepaslabs/hello.c)

[https://github.com/pepaslabs/clib-demo-
helloworld](https://github.com/pepaslabs/clib-demo-helloworld)

------
paulddraper
I don't know if this is it, but C (and C++) desperately needs a good package
manager if it is to be used and continue to be used for more then a relative
few "core" projects.

Java became very successful in OSS due to Maven (or perhaps the other way
around...in any case, it is essential to the large, high quality OSS community
today). Similarly with Node.js and npm.

------
gravypod
Something seems a bit odd in this repo.

Should
[https://github.com/clibs/clib/blob/master/deps/fs/fs.c#L145-...](https://github.com/clibs/clib/blob/master/deps/fs/fs.c#L145-L166)
not be using stat and not seek?

~~~
hermanhermitage
fseek() is portable.

------
pcunite
The hardest part about using languages like C/C++ is people don't share.
Everything seems to be a commercial offering. I'm not proposing that as right
or wrong, just the way it seemed to be at the time.

~~~
overgard
I don't know, there's quite a bit of sharing, I think a large part is that
bringing in a third party library tends to be a total pain, which silos code
quite a bit. In my experience, excluding header-only libraries, you usually
end up spending about half a day screwing with the build system to get a
library entirely integrated if your build system is moderately complex (and it
will be if you're cross platform). Most of it just has to do with the design
of the language(s) -- linking is very complicated, there's a lack of a good
module system, conventions range wildly, compiler support for modern things
tends to be uneven, etc.

I think something that might make this project a bit more interesting would be
an integration with CMake, which is becoming pretty ubiquitous.

------
zump
I'm using their hash and list in my project. Works fine.

~~~
chei0aiV
How do you manage updates?

------
endgame
Why?

~~~
teraflop
> From my experience C libraries are scattered all over the web and discovery
> is relatively poor. The footprint of these libraries is usually quite large
> and unfocused. The goal of clibs is to provide stand-alone "micro" C
> libraries for developers to quickly install without coupling to large
> frameworks.

